# 31 puertos USB, porqué no?



## elosciloscopio (May 29, 2010)

> Este mod único combina nueve HUB's USB para un ultra, súper hub USB listo para la dominación global.
> Desafortunadamente, no hay instrucciones específicas acerca de cómo hacer el cableado técnico, pero estoy seguro que el Smarties que nos lee sería capaz de encontrar la manera de conectar los 31 puertos USB.
> Mods como este despiertan mi curiosidad, así que, cuéntenos cuántos puertos USB que está utilizando en un momento dado.
> Creo que yo estoy usando seis o siete, pero tengo que dejar los otros sin uso para no recargar mi débil ordenador. - Travis Hudson











Pues bien, cuéntanos cuantos puertos USB utilizas al mismo momento:

0-1 No molas
1-2 Aún disfrutas de los PS/2 eh?
3-6 Probablemente, la media.
7-10 Algo de fetiche USB?
11-15 Sí, probablemente tengas que hacerte controles médicos.
> 16 Eso es repugnante. Deberías avergonzarte de ti mismo


Fuente: http://gizmodo.com/180383/31-port-usb-hub-why-not

PS: la traducción es deficiente, si alguien propone una mejor, por favor, que me lo haga saber.


----------



## Nilfred (May 29, 2010)

Edita por favor la citación en Inglés.


> 1.3 El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2010)

segun google:


> Este mod única combina nueve hubs USB de un ultra, súper hub USB listo para la dominación global. Desafortunadamente, no hay instrucciones específicas acerca de cómo hacer el cableado técnico, pero estoy seguro que el Smarties que decía nosotros sería capaz de encontrar la manera de apretar el 31 puertos de USB hub fuera. Mods como esta pegado a mi hueso curiosidad, así que después del salto, háganoslo saber cuántos puertos USB que está utilizando en un momento dado. Creo que estoy sentado en torno a seis o siete años, pero tiene que haber otros por ahí que puede recargar mi máquina débil. - Travis Hudson



a mi no me queda de otra tengo una notebook con solo dos puertos, la babosada que se me ocurrio fue meter un HDD externo, unidad optica y un hub alimentado con unos cuantos puertos libres en un gabinetito que se conecte por un solo cable usb, pero creo que a eso mas procesador y memoria le llaman cpu


----------



## franko1819 (May 30, 2010)

Que hacemos con 31 puertos?

Cuando lo maximo que use fueron 3 puertos?


----------



## jorger (May 30, 2010)

Sin contar la impresora, el teclado y el ratón uso 1 o 2.
Usar 31 puertos es una bestialidad.Para qué tanto?
Madre de dios..


----------



## franko1819 (May 30, 2010)

Yo todavia en el mouse y en el teclado uso PS/2 y uso los USB para la impresora,el celular,el MP5, el MP4 y la camara de fotos... pero nunca los use todos juntos.... ademas, tengo que ir a la parte de atras del gabinete para buscar mas puertos 
porque adelante tengo solo 2.



Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (May 30, 2010)

en cualquier caso, si utilizas a la vez los 31 puertos, no creo que la velocidad sea la misma que 1 u 2...


----------



## dragondgold (May 30, 2010)

Dios!! 31 puertos USB!! No me imagino a nadie usando tantos USB y menos aun a la vez!! Piensen en algun ejemplo de alguien que use tantos... No se me ocurre nada!! Ademas supongo que la velocidad seria bajisima y ni te cuento el pobre CPU como laburaria 

Saludos!!


----------



## elosciloscopio (May 30, 2010)

más información:

http://translate.google.com/transla...fe=off&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools







hay quien usó los 31 puertos...






saludos!


----------



## dragondgold (May 30, 2010)

WOW!!!! Que animal  quien diria que se pueden usar 31 puertos USB...
Yo tengo usando 2 a la vez y por alguna casualidad llego a usar 3 a la vez y este se uso 31!!! Se conecto hasta la aspiradora a la PC 

Saludos!!


----------



## franko1819 (May 30, 2010)

Que hace uno con 23 mouses?


----------



## carna (Jun 2, 2010)

Haber sin repetir y sin soplar Enumere 31 accesorios Usb para pc YA!!

1: Teclado 
2: Mouse 
3: Camara web
4: Celular
5: Camara digital
6: Lector de tajetas de memoria
7: Impresora
8: Joystick
9: Carry disk 
10: Pen Drive
11: Alimentacion de parlantes
12: Bluetooth 
13: Placa de red inalambrica
14: Modem de internet
15: Volante y pedales 
16: Guitarra para pc 
17: Teclado (tipo piano)
18: Placa digitalizadora de video
19: Luz USb para pc 
20: Aspiradora
21: Purificador De Aire Usb
22: Tableta Digitalizadora
23: Lector de huellas digitales
24: Receptor gps 
25: Panel touch screen 
26: Microfono profesional 
27: Ventilador de mesa
28: Refrigerador- Calentador 
29: Lintera
30: Tanque De Control Remoto Usb Lanza Misiles 
31: Hub usb para lo que falte 

Pense que no llegaba pero lo logre segurmante me deb haber quedado algo afuera ahora pregunto ¿de cuanto tendria que se la fuente para tirar todo esto?
Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 2, 2010)

la fuente choncha tendria que tenerla el hub, falto la iluminacion del teclado, una interfaze de audio, tarjeta de captura de video, disquetera, mmm no se me ocurre otro, echenle...

edito: acabo de ver la encuesta y me pregunto ¿quien es el enfermo que usa 16?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 3, 2010)

te falto la cosa más importante OSCILOSCOPIO USB!!!!!


----------



## iDan (Jun 4, 2010)

Ya es pura vanidad    me imagine teniendo eso pero con el uso que le doy a mi maquina no encuentro como ocupar todo, mis bocinas son USB (1), el mouse le quito el conversor a PS/2 y ya es otro (2), tengo solo 3 USB para uso normal y diario (5) un reproductor por alli que es donde tengo la musica para no atorar el HD (6) de alli la impresora (7), unos audifonos por alli (8), seria llevarlo al extremo, porque las bocinas no las uso!! tengo otras que son mejores y mas grandes, los audifonos nunca, prefiero los normales que tengo, no siempre tengo todas las USB o el reproductor en uso, el mouse mejor le pongo el conversor, simplemente voy usando como 3 o 4 diariamente!! que grande eso!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

Uuuuu, Se me va a quemar la smps


----------



## lubeck (Jun 4, 2010)

En una desktop tengo:
1-Impresora
2-Bluetooth
3-Mouse y Teclado 1 solo
4.-router internet
5.-escaner
6.-control de juegos(pad)
7.Una extencion para conectar los dispostivos moviles.....

en la laptop generalmente no uso niguno....

31 se me hace algo exagerado....

Saludos...


----------



## djpusse (Jun 15, 2010)

pregunto no vendra una novia o mujer usb para conectarla y desconectarla cuando empieza a molestar?

ultimamente vienen tantas cosas usb que en una de esas quien sabe


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 15, 2010)

Enumero (portátil):
-Teclado
-Ratón
-Bluetooth
-Impresora-escáner
-Tarjeta Sonido
-Tarjeta Capturadora vídeo
-2 libres aux para Pendrive, cámara, lector tarjetas...

¿Y más de 10 para qué?


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 15, 2010)

Yo uso uno o dos y gracias 

Tengo uno casi siempre en uno con un disco rígido externo, y otro uso cuando tengo que conectar el celular, un lector de tarjetas, pendrive o algo.
Cuando tenia una pc con solo dos puertos me quejaba, y ahora tengo una con 6 y uso solo dos  

PD: Mi mouse aún es serie  (tiene alrededor de 13 años, pero no lo cambio por nada)


----------



## Electronec (Jun 15, 2010)

Sigo enumerando:

-Lavadora
-Lavavajillas.
-Secadora.

Y siguen sobrando puertos.....

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 15, 2010)

Y sigue:

-Microondas
-Afeitadora (eso no estaría mal)
-Freidora (el propio hub jaja)
-...


----------



## vdfe (Jun 15, 2010)

jajaja es exagerado 31 puertos usb, una pregunta, como los reconoce la pc?, siempre les asigna una letra, a,b,c, etc, sabiendo que la a esta restringida para el disquet, b no existe, c y/o d para algun disco duro, d o e para algun lector/quemador/dvd, entonces que hace con los puertos?


----------



## eidtech (Jun 15, 2010)

bahh, 31 que pocos... si el protocolo soporta hasta 127 !!!! 

Quiero un hub para 127


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 15, 2010)

eidtech, estas enfermo!!
ayer le comente a una amiga de este artilugio y lo primero que se le ocurrio preguntarme fue: "existe bibrador (dildo) usb?"
por si seguian enumerando hay tienen otro, si es que existe


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 16, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> eidtech, estas enfermo!!
> ayer le comente a una amiga de este artilugio y lo primero que se le ocurrio preguntarme fue: "existe bibrador (dildo) usb?"
> por si seguian enumerando hay tienen otro, si es que existe







> jajaja es exagerado 31 puertos usb, una pregunta, como los reconoce la pc?, siempre les asigna una letra, a,b,c, etc, sabiendo que la a esta restringida para el disquet, b no existe, c y/o d para algun disco duro, d o e para algun lector/quemador/dvd, entonces que hace con los puertos?



eso es algo que me sigo preguntando...
tal venz cuando lleguen a la Z pongan AA, AB, AC a lo hexadecimal pero con todas las letras (y sin numeros) así tendrian para los 127 artilugios

pero hay que tener en cuenta que tal vez no pongan sólo unidades de almacenamiento


saludos!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 16, 2010)

quiero ver una unidad z, si impresionaria


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 16, 2010)

ahi tienes una vista de lo que vería el que usara todos los puertos:



saludos!


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 16, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> quiero ver una unidad z, si impresionaria


 
No es tan dificil, en windows xp: panel de control > herramientas administrativas > administrador de discos


----------



## iDan (Jun 16, 2010)

Que tal conectar 31 memorias USB y tratar de pasar informacion al mismo tiempo... habra computadora que aguante tremenda accion?? bueno aparte de una computadora central del Pentagono o una linda computadora con un 
Intel® Core™ i7-980X Processor Extreme Edition (12M Cache, 3.33 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI)...


----------



## tajmahal (Jun 16, 2010)

Muy bueno tu inventito las proximas generaciones de luces dmx van a ser usb con soft directo a la pc lo voy a tener en cuenta....
Y se hablaba de hub usb...
*"la genialidad no se da por la sabirudia, sino por las ocurrencias"* a quien se le iba a ocurrir...


----------



## HADES (Jun 16, 2010)

Igual solo dire que para la mayoria el problema se soluciona comprando un Hub de 4 o 6 y ya esta feliz y contento por el resto de tu vida!

salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## g.corallo (Jun 16, 2010)

eidtech dijo:


> bahh, 31 que pocos... si el protocolo soporta hasta 127 !!!!
> 
> Quiero un hub para 127



exacto el protocolo usb soporta hasta 127 puertos y si 31 son pocos jejej


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 16, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> ahi tienes una vista de lo que vería el que usara todos los puertos:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35093
> 
> saludos!


que osiocidad de fabricar la imagen


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 16, 2010)

Hasta 127 puertos, *en cada puerto usb*, eso se traduce en que si tu pc trae 6 puertos usb, podés tener hasta *726 puertos usb*.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 16, 2010)

repito, estan enfermos!!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 17, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> que osiocidad de fabricar la imagen



EXACTO!!!!

en este hemisferio (o lo que sea) es VERANO!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 17, 2010)

ahora una de alerta que diga "¿esta usted seguro que desea conectar otro dispositivo(dispositivo 726)?"  o "¿esta seguro que no olvido algun dispositivo?"


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 17, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Hasta 127 puertos, *en cada puerto usb*... podés tener hasta *726 puertos usb*.




¿Y como se hace con la corriente (mA)?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 17, 2010)

bahh llevará su propia alimentación

saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 17, 2010)

Bueno, eso si consigues que funcionen todos a la vez


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 17, 2010)

Yo creo que un hub de 127 puertos tendría que tener un mgnetotérmico propio en el cuadro de automáticos...


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 17, 2010)

Y no sé si tanto, pero necesitaría una fuente de aproximadamente 5V @ 65A   (cuentas reales, da 63.5A).




Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿Y como se hace con la corriente (mA)?





*Sin fuente de alimentación o "Bus-powered"*: toma la energía a  del bus USB. Estos concentradores pueden tener cuatro puertos como  máximo y sólo admiten la conexión de dispositivos de bajo consumo, es  decir, que tengan un consumo máximo de 100 mA cada uno, hasta un total de 500 mA (400 mA  para los 4 dispositivos más 100 mA para alimentación del propio HUB)
*Con fuente de alimentación o "Self-powered"*: tienen su propio  alimentador externo, el límite teórico para el número de puertos de  este tipo de concentradores es de 127, pero es difícil encontrar uno con  más de 8 puertos saludables (mayor eficiencia)



PD: Encontré algo interesante, un hub de 48 puertos, que se vende


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hasta tiene el conector de la Mother para alimentarlo!! :O


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 18, 2010)

franko1819 dijo:


> Hasta tiene el conector de la Mother para alimentarlo!! :O



+1!!!

¿Quien usaría tantos USB?

A menos que seas músico y utilices muchos efectos digitales o algo así...






Saludos!!!


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 18, 2010)

El problema es que sean todos USB


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 18, 2010)

franko1819 dijo:


> El problema es que sean todos USB



I/O
Obvio!!! XD. Aguante Nine Inch Nails


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jajaja  aguante el rock en si


----------



## dragondgold (Jun 18, 2010)

Mmmm a ver franco posteemos lo que habiamos calculado 31 puertos USB a 500mA cada uno son 17,5A y si se pueden poner 127 como habian comentado son 63,5A 
Ni una fuente de 1500W reales te entrega eso en la linea de 5V como alimentas ese monstruos si quieres usar todos los USB a la vez?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 18, 2010)

/Comentario descolgado/

Fácil, con la linea de 12V y reguladores lineales!!! Así tenemos asegurada la alimentación y de paso, armamos una buenísima parrillada "Al regulador"!!!

/Off/

Saludos!!!


----------



## dragondgold (Jun 18, 2010)

Jajajajaj a ver si un 7805 tira 1A necesitamos 64 reguladores 7805 en paralelo con una disipacion de:

12 - 5 = 7V * 1A = 7W

7W por los 64 reguladores son 448W de disipación 
Algo exagerado el disipador no?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 19, 2010)

no hace falta, la versión 2.0 trae su propio reactor nuclear para alimentarlo

saludos


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 19, 2010)

Eso seria un disipador del tamaño de.... de....


----------



## torresound (Jun 24, 2010)

fanatismo...
o nuevos tiempos
¿qué fue de ps2, paralelo, joistick/midi, din, etc etc?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 24, 2010)

torresound dijo:


> fanatismo...
> o nuevos tiempos



Innecesariedad, diría yo.


----------



## Vlay (Jun 24, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> no hace falta, la versión 2.0 trae su propio reactor nuclear para alimentarlo
> 
> saludos



mi mama no me deja instalar eso, dice que es peligroso... pero... solo es un capricho, no los necesito, apenas uso 4


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 24, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Innecesariedad, diría yo.


osiocidad diria yo


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 25, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> osiocidad diria yo



Avance de la tecnología, diría yo 

Imaginensé la velocidad que tendría conectar un pendrive a un puerto paralelo o serie, sin mencionar el tamaño de los conectores y la necesidad de la alimentación.


----------



## luchoo1990 (Jun 26, 2010)

yo disfruto de los PS/2


----------



## Blauered (Jun 29, 2010)

Es la onda, en verdad es muy loco ese HUB de 48 puertos o el del tema de 32 o.o
Yo ando apenas en la media de uso:
1. Mouse y Teclado ( dos por un solo USB  )
2. Multifuncional ( Escaner/Impresora )
3. Cámara Web
4. Tableta Digitalizadora
Ya de manera ocasional llego a usar hasta dos más por lo del bluetooth para datos, las pendrives y mi disco externo para respaldar datos.


----------

